# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Kontribut-Arkitektura naziste(Arkitektura nacionalo-socialiste)

## Mon.Alisa

Kisha dashtë që të më ndihmoni rrethë kësaj teme sepse po me duhet shume.
Çfaredo qe dini rreth arkitektures naziste ju lutem ti postoni ketu s'eshte me rendesi se qfare shkruani,ato pak qka dini postoni pastaj une i filtroj.

 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:  

Ju kisha dite per nder nese me ndihmoni :Lulja3:

----------


## Mon.Alisa

A s'ka arkitekta ktu hiq a :P
Edhe njerz qe kane njohuri per artin.. :buzeqeshje: 
Pak hajgare..po nime jon ka me duhen sa ma shume informata rreth ksaj "rryme te arkitektures"

----------


## ARKIA

Mon. Alisa
Nje inf shume interesant ne ate qe kerkon te informohesh ekziston ketu ne Harward University tek arshivi i filmave.

Merr kete link se mbase te ndihmon.
Pac fat!
http://hcl.harvard.edu/hfa/films/200...hirdreich.html

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Flm shumee  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nje nga ndryshimet kryesore,midis nje rregjimi fashist, o nazist,o te djathte,me nje rregjim komunist, o socialist,o te majte,eshte arkitektura.
Si nazimmi dhe fashizmi,perdoren nje arkitektur rinovimi  e te dobishme,moderne per kohen.
Ndersa ajo socialiste.....eshte arkitektura e sotme ne Tiran o Shqiperi.

----------


## Mon.Alisa

> Nje nga ndryshimet kryesore,midis nje rregjimi fashist, o nazist,o te djathte,me nje rregjim komunist, o socialist,o te majte,eshte arkitektura.
> Si nazimmi dhe fashizmi,perdoren nje arkitektur rinovimi  e te dobishme,moderne per kohen.
> Ndersa ajo socialiste.....eshte arkitektura e sotme ne Tiran o Shqiperi.


Flm shumee  :buzeqeshje: ..po me ndihmojn shume kto me bo hulumtim me te thell  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Flm shumee :)..po me ndihmojn shume kto me bo hulumtim me te thell :)


Ke artikuj e shkrime sa te duash.Si nga ana teknike o dhe nga ana e imazhit qe perfaqesonin...

----------


## Mon.Alisa

> Ke artikuj e shkrime sa te duash.Si nga ana teknike o dhe nga ana e imazhit qe perfaqesonin...


Po po kom gjet kom shume....po prap me ka interesu me pa mos ka edhe diqka ktu qe nuk kom une...plus me interesojn mendimet e juaja qe edhe kto i kisha fut ne hulumtimin tim  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Po po kom gjet kom shume....po prap me ka interesu me pa mos ka edhe diqka ktu qe nuk kom une...plus me interesojn mendimet e juaja qe edhe kto i kisha fut ne hulumtimin tim :)


Mon.Alisa;Kerkon mendime;per stilin,formen,volumin,gjeometrin..etj etj..Apo per estetiken,guston,o stilin propagantistik....?????

----------


## Mon.Alisa

> Mon.Alisa;Kerkon mendime;per stilin,formen,volumin,gjeometrin..etj etj..Apo per estetiken,guston,o stilin propagantistik....?????


Te gjitha ktoo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## joss

Me sa kam lexuar, thuhet se Hitleri orientoi arkitekturen naziste te kopjonte stilin romak te ndertimeve, si psh kolonatat, shqiponjen krahehapur, bile edhe festat e paradat i organizonte sipas stilit romak.....

----------


## Slash'S

ktu e ki ni dokumentar ne 10 pjes per arkitekturen naciste ,projekte te realizuara dhe te pa realizuara .

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Flm Joss and Slash'S

----------


## darwin

http://www.dataphone.se/~ms/speer/welcom.htm

http://www.dataphone.se/~ms/speer/welcom2.htm

----------


## D@mian

Googlo Albert Speer dhe "project Germania".

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Nazistet varrosen kulturen per te ndertuar arkitekturen . Kjo ishte legasia e tyre.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> A s'ka arkitekta ktu hiq a :P
> Edhe njerz qe kane njohuri per artin..
> Pak hajgare..po nime jon ka me duhen sa ma shume informata rreth ksaj "rryme te arkitektures"



Po per baz fillo e hulumto ne wikipedia, sepse arkitektura naziste s'ka qen ku e di se cfar perpos faktit qe arkitektes e kohes per qejfin e hitlerit kan gjetur inspirimin ne arkitekturen imperialiste te romes,. pra arkitekturen naziste, shiqoje si arkitekturen e romes antike te rinovuar ne kohera me moderne  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Mon.Alisa

> Po per baz fillo e hulumto ne wikipedia, sepse arkitektura naziste s'ka qen ku e di se cfar perpos faktit qe arkitektes e kohes per qejfin e hitlerit kan gjetur inspirimin ne arkitekturen imperialiste te romes,. pra arkitekturen naziste, shiqoje si arkitekturen e romes antike te rinovuar ne kohera me moderne


Siç e kom cek edhe me lart qka ka ne wikipedia e ne disa site tjera i kom marr senet qka mu kan dasht mirepo ma teper e kom hap temen me marr edhe mendimi te juaja qe i kisha bo disa krahasime edhe ma merr mendja qe kisha nxerr diqka te mire..Btw..thnx  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mon.Alisa

> Nazistet varrosen kulturen per te ndertuar arkitekturen . Kjo ishte legasia e tyre.


\

Nese nuk ke kulture nuk munde te ndertosh arkitekture,keshtuqe kjo thenia jote s'po pine uje diqysh..  :buzeqeshje: 

Edhe mos em keqkuptoni jom per arkitekturen naziste po jo per nazicizmin .. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shalja1

http://http://www.welt.de/die-welt/kultur/article8176650/Nazi-Architektur-nicht-schlecht-fuer-Kunst.html

----------

